# Balloon Rams



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Have had these guys for about two months, probably have tripled in size since then!
Had there first lay of eggs last night, after a big water change...





































Thanks for looking, comments appreciated :bigsmile:


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulation! whats your plan for the babies are they rise by parants or in deferent tank ?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! Nice shots!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

no plans to raise them.....my discus eat the babies everytime


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thank you for the sweet rams richard! very impressed with both the gbrs and ebrs


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

You are welcome. You are doing very good job. Your EBRs are amazing.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulation, Sweet, That is a nice eggs batch.. Did you see hatch yet?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

yup they were viable and hatched but were soon eaten


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn it, Wait for they will spawn again., You better to have some nice babies blue rams


----------

